# bland diet ..help (stool whent back to dhierria)



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello to all .I started feeding my pup raw food and he got super sick he was vomiting and had the runs ..so I whent to the vet amd the told me to give him boild chiken with white rice and other pills to go with ..he was doing hood and his stool was better then I started mixing a lil bit of meric kibble into the chiken and rice and I gradually added mor and less chiken n rice ..
Now he ate just merric kibble and he is pooping like smushi type diarrhea and he won't eat his kibbles ..
Should I go back to rice and chiken or should I keep feeding him merric till he gets usto it ? Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would go back to the chicken and rice and also add canned pumpkin. This article explains how much to give benefits of canned pumpkin for dogs | Raising Healthy Dogs


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank I will chek it out immediately ..


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> I would go back to the chicken and rice and also add canned pumpkin. This article explains how much to give benefits of canned pumpkin for dogs | Raising Healthy Dogs


Hello do you have any ideo on how much I should be feeding my 9 week old ?a whole chiken br3st , cup of rice ? Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Small meals throughout the day. Smal as in 1/2 cup of the mixture. I would feed more rice than chicken or about 1/2 rice 1/2 chicken


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Doc said:


> Small meals throughout the day. Smal as in 1/2 cup of the mixture. I would feed more rice than chicken or about 1/2 rice 1/2 chicken


His stool got way better and its normal but today I gave him maybe like you suggested and 3/4 of merric kibble real pork ..and his stool got mushy again  its not normal I need help ..I called the vet and all they tell me is "oh we need to chek him up " or "that's not good " :/ .I think all they are doing is taking my money .I need home remedies I think they work best ..or is this the process of him going back to just kibble ? Thanks


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry ment to say 1/3 of a cup


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since he was doing fine on the chicken and rice, could the problem be the kibble - maybe it is too rich for him or he doesn't do well on pork.


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> Since he was doing fine on the chicken and rice, could the problem be the kibble - maybe it is too rich for him or he doesn't do well on pork.


Well I have good news ..so today even though I gave him some chiken n rice and kibble his stool looked pretty ok ..maybe because at first I gave him alot of kibble and didnot start with a small amount ..now I thunk it might work ..we will see if not then you are right ms.merry ..ill keep you posted thanks alo


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Finish up the pork kibble and see if he does ok. I would consider Lamb and rice or Fish and Potato if he doesn't do well with the pork. 
Also try adding the kibble very gradually to the chicken and rice. I mean like 1/4 of cup of kibble mixed with the chicken and rice for 3-5 days then increase to 1/3 of cup for another 3-5 days, then 2/3, etc. slow and gradual, small meals 3-4 times a day. It ca take a long time for their tummy to settle down. Good luck. I have used EN (can from Purina or Science diet) and FortiFlora prebiotic from Purina. It helps with the runny stools.


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Doc said:


> Finish up the pork kibble and see if he does ok. I would consider Lamb and rice or Fish and Potato if he doesn't do well with the pork.
> Also try adding the kibble very gradually to the chicken and rice. I mean like 1/4 of cup of kibble mixed with the chicken and rice for 3-5 days then increase to 1/3 of cup for another 3-5 days, then 2/3, etc. slow and gradual, small meals 3-4 times a day. It ca take a long time for their tummy to settle down. Good luck. I have used EN (can from Purina or Science diet) and FortiFlora prebiotic from Purina. It helps with the runny stools.


Thanks I will follow your advice ..


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

This is going to sound crazy but i have found that Ranger does better on cheaper food. For the first 8 months I had to feed him Iams because that is what The Seeing Eye required. He had no problem at all with Iams. When we adopted him after he flunked out of the Seeing Eye program I tried some more expensive kibble and each one gave him awful diarrhea. Finally I gave him canidae asl, which is not too rich but better than Iams, and he is doing fine.


----------

